# cargo trailer?



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm kicking the idea around of purchasing a 6x12 v-nose cargo trailer to put all my sewer equipment in because my machines aren't getting any lighter and I want my garage back. I want one with the ramp rear door but other than that I'm open for suggestions. I see some that are flat sides and roof and others that are rounded. Anyone have any suggestions as to manufacture, accessories, configurations?? I also see this as a great opportunity to slap a large advertisement on it to drum up business!


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

The only trailers that I have ever used were Wells Cargo. They might be slightly pricey, but even after several years, they still look great and are holding up really well.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello dodgefreak I actually just purchased a cargo trailer as I prepare to go on my own. I was going to go with a 6'x12' with fold down ramp as well, however after measuring the needed room to fold down the rear ramp I opted to pick up a 7'x14' dual a axle with barn doors as it is still requires less room than the 12' ramp. Also, I felt as though I would outgrow the 12' (I hope) but I believe there are plenty of advantages of a trailer especially if my f250 were to break down or need service, I can just hook up the wife's f250 and not miss a beat. Also the advertising image could be a great marketing tool (a billboard on wheels). I opted for a haul mark v-nose as it is built solid with 3/4" floor and 1/2" exterior grade plywood walls, plus I still should get about 14mpg average.
Here she is


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! Still trying to figure out what my best fit is!


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

I like my 6'x12' V Body. The ramp comes in really handy my Speed Rooter 91 as you already expect. I wouldn't ho any bigger though pr you get more aggravated at the fact of not being able to fit it in service. Which is what I assume you want it for. Mines a cargo mate single axle being towed by a 2013 F250. Fair warning I only got 10K out of my trailers first tires.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> I like my 6'x12' V Body. The ramp comes in really handy my Speed Rooter 91 as you already expect. I wouldn't ho any bigger though pr you get more aggravated at the fact of not being able to fit it in service. Which is what I assume you want it for. Mines a cargo mate single axle being towed by a 2013 F250. Fair warning I only got 10K out of my trailers first tires.


I noticed it's been a year since you posted this Gryphon. Any issues out of your trailer yet? I'm looking at 6'x12' as well but haven't decided if I want to spend the extra $$ to get a tandem axle...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

supakingDFW said:


> I noticed it's been a year since you posted this Gryphon. Any issues out of your trailer yet? I'm looking at 6'x12' as well but haven't decided if I want to spend the extra $$ to get a tandem axle...


I've got the double axle and have pulled single axles as well, my haul mark dual axle rides so silky smooth I don't have to anchor anything down, I use bungee cords across my shelves, but I didn't originally and never hand a bin fly off. On the rare occasion is need to hit 85 to pass a truck or something it just travels great!


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

supakingDFW said:


> I noticed it's been a year since you posted this Gryphon. Any issues out of your trailer yet? I'm looking at 6'x12' as well but haven't decided if I want to spend the extra $$ to get a tandem axle...


Go tandem you'll be surprised how fast you'll reach the weight capacity on a single.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a small trailer like the one pictured and I had to replace the axle with a 3/4 ton. It came with the 1/2 ton I'm told.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have a small trailer like the one pictured and I had to replace the axle with a 3/4 ton. It came with the 1/2 ton I'm told.


It's not that small :laughing:...nevermind I won't go there! It's a 7x14 v-nose so 16' inside length. It has a payload capacity of 3,200lbs


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> It's not that small :laughing:...nevermind I won't go there! It's a 7x14 v-nose so 16' inside length. It has a payload capacity of 3,200lbs












That was all I could afford in the beginning. And it was crammed...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Almost bought an 18 footer at an auction today. Needed new tires and brakes, maybe new wood inside as well. The body was clean, ramp door as well as side door. I cut myself off at 2 grand, would have been a sweet set up but I can't see paying more than that when I could probably get a brand new one for 5k

It sold for 3200


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Almost bought an 18 footer at an auction today. Needed new tires and brakes, maybe new wood inside as well. The body was clean, ramp door as well as side door. I cut myself off at 2 grand, would have been a sweet set up but I can't see paying more than that when I could probably get a brand new one for 5k
> 
> It sold for 3200


That's a big trailer! Would it be yur daily service rig?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's a big trailer! Would it be yur daily service rig?


Not quite sure what I was going to do with it. I want another trailer set up for jetting. I didn't plan on 18ft but figured if I could get it cheap it would go for it


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I bought a 7 x 14 Haul Mark with dual axles and barn doors. Best thing that I've bought in a long time. Helps me stay alot more organized. I bought heavy duty shelving from Homedepot and thru bolted them to the floor. I bought Brute totes from Lowes to store my fittings. I use bungey cords to keep the bins on the shelves.....I drive like a bat out of hell. lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

FEDguy said:


> I bought a 7 x 14 Haul Mark with dual axles and barn doors. Best thing that I've bought in a long time. Helps me stay alot more organized. I bought heavy duty shelving from Homedepot and thru bolted them to the floor. I bought Brute totes from Lowes to store my fittings. I use bungey cords to keep the bins on the shelves.....I drive like a bat out of hell. lol


We have very similar setups FEDguy!


----------

